
Installing Windows 10 Technical Preview on a VHDX - pndy
https://bedecarroll.com/2015/01/28/install-windows-10-tech-preview-on-vhdx/
======
pndy
This is an old post but it still works (duh); personally I find DISM way the
best and painless one - you can do this even more _comfortable_ with Disk
Management for creating disk image and EasyBCD to manage, backup entries.

Windows installation will continue after reboot if you pick DISM scenario and
shortly after take you to the OOBE.

